
GNU Tools Cauldron 2015 videos - octoploid
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLOGTP9W1DX5UNRj9NH8h4eeeEgBD1sysr&gl=CA
======
octoploid
Slides are available here:
[https://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/cauldron2015](https://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/cauldron2015)

